# call of duty 4 modern warfare, online



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

who still plays this on the PS3 and what are your usernames?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I do, but I hate pads:

RRRussUK


----------



## M7 ATW (May 21, 2008)

I'm still as addicted as i was a year+ ago... my username Wadger


----------



## craig79 (Apr 17, 2008)

Not on very often but; wrx280
Craig.


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

I play it loads . I only ever play hardcore team deathmatch though.

PSN: dallewis


----------



## Jono Sutcliffe (Dec 6, 2007)

Im on it everynight for about 4 hours, play with a pro clan.

PSN: J69ono


----------



## TIGGER_INTEGRA (Jan 25, 2009)

Love It!!!!!!!! Psn- Tig_2006


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Love it too, really addictable online. Been on every night this week.

What's everyones rank? Highest kill streak etc?

Rank 2nd lieutenant II, kill streak 13, played 15 hours.

Tag: Elliott19864


----------



## Jono Sutcliffe (Dec 6, 2007)

Im 3rd time round rank 49.
Kill/death ratio 1.20
Highest kill streak 19
Played for 7 days ish


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

I play on the PC. Starting from today until Monday you get double experience points on all platforms. PC, Xbox360, PS3 & Wii. Starts from Pacific Time so it may not have kicked in yet!


----------



## phil67 (Mar 17, 2008)

I do when i get time username is kx99


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

Rank Commander, kill streak 22, played 15 days.

Ive gone prestige twice and now back to 55 again but im going for gold guns now. Im so close to a gold sniper too!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

presty10


----------



## ChrisGT (Feb 25, 2006)

Im prestige 10, lvl 55.

K/D Ratio 1.30, Streak 23
W/L Ratio 1.20, Streak 69 (Over 10,000 wins)

Only play HARDCORE modes so been on alot lately due to the new addition of Hardcore HQ


----------



## M7 ATW (May 21, 2008)

TIGGER_INTEGRA said:


> Love It!!!!!!!! Psn- Tig_2006


Tigger - didn't realise you were off here... i beat you in that team deathmatch the other night ... lol

P.S. It's Wadger


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

sitrep12 :thumb:


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

rockape said:


> sitrep12 :thumb:


I've played against you a few times 

Prestige 3 lvl 22'ish
Mainly play FFA so my W/L is low KDR about 0.9 and accuracy 18%

John-R-

p.s. how long is the double XP running for  seems to have been going forever


----------



## TIGGER_INTEGRA (Jan 25, 2009)

M7 ATW said:


> Tigger - didn't realise you were off here... i beat you in that team deathmatch the other night ... lol
> 
> P.S. It's Wadger


errrrrrrr......i was drunk lol


----------



## M7 ATW (May 21, 2008)

TIGGER_INTEGRA said:


> errrrrrrr......i was drunk lol


Ha ha... i was only joking, you've got some serious skills!!!


----------



## Jono Sutcliffe (Dec 6, 2007)

Double XP finished sunday night :-(


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

I was on it last night and it was still double XP?


----------



## danj_1982 (Sep 16, 2007)

Still the game I play the most online even with KZ2.

PSN spider1982


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Ive just started playing COD 4 after nailing it on WaW 

Cod 4 seems a lot harder i find it hard to see people on it but im blind as a bat


----------



## golf548 (Feb 27, 2008)

vdubnut01


:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

ninja592 have the golden sniper.... only level 55 not bothering with prestige just golden guns...


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

I got the gold sniper on friday . But now my PS3 is dead lol


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

how do you get the golden guns?


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

You have to complete all the gun challenges, so thats 150kills with each gun and 150 headshots, so for gold sniper you have to complete all the sniper challenges. Then for gold AK47 all the assault rifle challenges etc


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

I've got it, but on 360. I still prefer it to WaW by miles, it's so much more balanced and I can actually snipe in it!


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

Yeah WaW i thought was rubbish! i stopped playing that ages ago, im going to stick it on ebay lol


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

If you guys are still playing it on PS3 I might trade in my copy of WaW on the PS3 for CoD4 on the PS3. I've still got WaW on my 360 if I ever want to play it anyway!

My PSN ID is: Moglet85
and my 360 Gamertag is: Moglet

If you're going to add me can you please put 'DW' in your message so I know where you got my ID from? Ta.


----------



## Mr Face Jr (Feb 20, 2009)

I dont play that often anymore but used to be mega addicted! My username is Jface123..


----------



## rsnutters1 (Mar 19, 2009)

dal23 said:


> You have to complete all the gun challenges, so thats 150kills with each gun and 150 headshots, so for gold sniper you have to complete all the sniper challenges. Then for gold AK47 all the assault rifle challenges etc


i play on the PC and i've got all the headshots and the kills on all the lightweight subs and only got 1 gold sub, how do i get the others then ??


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

rsnutters1 said:


> i play on the PC and i've got all the headshots and the kills on all the lightweight subs and only got 1 gold sub, how do i get the others then ??


Only one gun gets the gold in each class;

AK47
Mini Uzi
W1200 IIRC
ME604
Druganov

Arguably not the best guns in each class.

John


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

I have recently went back to playing this again. Although after playing Killzone 2 I have lost my touch it seems :lol: I forgot the buttons too for the first few games.

I was averagin 15+ kills a game. Now I am down to under 10


----------



## Go4it2 (Mar 21, 2006)

I like the odd game...not very good...rank 24 i think at mo

Please feel free to add tho Tag is Mashering


----------



## FitzyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm a true addict to COD4, IMO COD5 was rubbish.

My PS3 name is : FitzyJ


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Still playing this. Had a good session last night and got a personal best of 29 kills, 8 deaths.


----------

